# Fixed discord link



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You might want to put the discord gaming link in a signature line (see your user control panel by going to the settings link up at the top right of the page, then look in the left hand column for "edit signature" to add the link there). 

The nature of this forum is that we share themes, building tips, tutorials, images and ideas in a more permanent format, which isn't possible to do in a chat scenario. I get that you prefer chatting live with folks, but that's not really a thing on this forum. It is a message board, after all! 

Folks here are in many different time zones, have jobs, school, and other time commitments where they'll not be on here the same time as others (it might start getting busier a few months out from the big day tho). But if you at least put the discord link in your signature, you might get a few folks that want to chat with you about it over there.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> But if you at least put the discord link in your signature, you might get a few folks that want to chat with you about it over there.


this. it seems like the sort of thing that i wouldn't go to frequently, but if jakelven posts regularly and i see the link in the signature, i may occasionally hop on and check it out.


----------

